# Need Help with Pneumonia Prevention



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

Okay just got over another bout of Pneumonia. I take the Pneumonia shots every 5 years and it prevents Bacterial Pneumonia, what I end up with is viral or walking Pneumonia. Basically when I get a cold, it turns to bronchitis and later Pneumonia unless I stop everything and veg for a week. 

Probably my achilles heel from my military days living in the dust and diesel fumes and whatever else. Have never smoked. Both parents smoked heavily. 

Anyways, antibiotics are pretty useless against it. So I am looking for some smart souls out there who have home remedies. 

I figure if I attack a cold with something to keep my lungs wide open, I will have a lesser chance of the cold virus traveling on and transforming to pneumonia whereas everyone else in the family just gets over a common cold. 

Any good natural remedies for enhanced lung health (breathing) in the midst of a cold?

And, yes, I am LDS so any liquor is a no-go for me. I will do natural teas. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

H2O2
Hydrogen peroxide. I use it for my sinus infections. i have been doing agreat deal of reading on it. Once upon a time it was used regularly until......Big medicine came along. Not much money to be made from it. I use a Netti pot or another nasel wash thing I have to keep my nose washed out. I works very well. I also use it to keep my ears clean. Do some reading on it from different places and read the history of it's use. 
The Many Benefits of Hydrogen Peroxide By Dr. David G. Williams
Another remedy is Elderberry.
There are actually studies that show it work. Sambucol is a commercial product you can buy at the drug store. Making an Elderberry tincture and taking just a small amount every day (tablespoon) can keep you from getting respiratory diseases.

http://www.buildanark.net/pandemic/med_docs/Elderberry_Tincture.pdf

Elderberry Benefits & Information


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Dried Mullien leaves made into a hot tea so you breathe it and ingest it as well. It keeps the bronchial tubes openned and relaxed and helps to soften the lung tissue and make the lungs more elastic so they can breathe and expectorate more easily. My Dr hubby says to build your immune system..take something like LLysine .. a gram a day every day, at the very first sign. Echinacea is a specific antibiotic and also boosts the immune system.


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

Centraltn said:


> Dried Mullien leaves made into a hot tea so you breathe it and ingest it as well. It keeps the bronchial tubes openned and relaxed and helps to soften the lung tissue and make the lungs more elastic so they can breathe and expectorate more easily. My Dr hubby says to build your immune system..take something like LLysine .. a gram a day every day, at the very first sign. Echinacea is a specific antibiotic and also boosts the immune system.


Thank you sincerely for your in-depth and specific answers. The suggestions you provided are very prep friendly and I actually look forward the the next opportunity to try them out!


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Had it back in '88. It was horrible. Spent 3 days in hospital. Missed nearly 2 weeks of work. Had what they called "double", both lungs.

Well now I have only 1 lung. My surgeon and my personal doc, have said no way to stop it. They say the 1st sign of any sickness, get in. Can't afford to get it in the one lung. I have taken on a massive vit C thru orange juice. I know sounds goofy, but when I stay on OJ everyday, I do not get sick. Period. I drink it year around and intensify it starting in Sept. I found back in the early 70s when I 1st moved to CA ('72) that I had no colds for nearly 4 years. Had non stop OJ that whole time. I got off it and the 5th winter I was there got sick. Since those years no sickness when steady with the juice. For about 3 years 86-89 I cut way back because of reflux. Stayed with a cold or upper respiratory infection and that is what turned into Pneumonia. Started back with the hi $ juice with pulp. No reflux with it and no sickness.

I know lots of stuff out there, but I only have what I've learned from my experince.

Hope you find something that works.

Jimmy


----------



## Glockster42 (May 31, 2011)

That used to happen to me every time I got a cold, straight to the lungs and it would take weeks to clear up. Used to happen at least 4 times per year. I finally went for a pneumonia shot two years ago and cleaned up my diet and started exercising. I dropped almost 40lbs and got a lot more rest and sleep. With extra sleep, good diet, vitamin supplements and regular exercise I have not been sick with a cold/bronchitis/pneumonia for the past two years.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Get a stethoscope & learn how to listen to your own lungs so you know what's going on. The earlier you detect fluid building in your lungs, the easier it is to treat. Print this out & use it: http://www2.cch.org.tw/cch_english/data/12.CHEST PERCUSSION POSTURAL DRAINAGE.pdf We use this on our pediatric patients with chronic lung problems & it works wonders.

Putting Bactroban ointment in the nose twice a day for 5 days every month also seems to help, see if your MD will prescribe it for you.

When someone in the house is sick, either they stay in their room or you stay in yours. Lysol everything - door knobs, toilet handles, cabinet knobs, microwave buttons, etc. when someone is sick.

Hope you have better luck at controlling it from now on. Being sick is no fun!!!


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

My OB gave me one of those breathing things where you have to take a deep breath and blow a ball up a tube thing when I had DD and she was afraid I would get pneumonia from all of the water retention. Maybe using one of those when you feel the icky stuff coming on will keep it from settling into your lungs.

Here is one:
Voldyne Volumetric Incentive Spirometer 

Here is a really cool one!
Compact Breathing Exerciser


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

It is a shame that no liquor is allowed as I have found that is a good part of my preventative regimen against colds / flu.

Every morning I take vitamin B, C and cod-liver oil. Every evening I sip slowly one shot of Jagermeister (I like the taste too). Since I started doing that about 3 years ago I haven't been seriously sick - sniffles or a rough throat, but, nothing that puts me down one step from the grave. If / when I get sniffles or rough throat, Buckley's comes to the rescue (as it did this week) and my symptoms go away fairly quickly.


Just so that you know, Jagermeister was originally created as a cough-syrup, it is full of herbs and vitamins that help to kill a cold, the alchohol in it is just part of the brewing process.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

you may have a form of asthma. if it is very very mild you may only notice it when you get a cold, but what is happening are your lungs are filling with fluid as though you had an allergy. this is what happens to me. my doc gave me the same type of inhaler that asthmatics use. they help a lot. I use it when i feel a cold coming on, and if i can keep my lungs clear, I don't get sick.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

I am not a doctor and I never played one on TV.

Here is a little unconventional way I stay healthy. Found this type of therapy in Europe and Asia.

Once a week I make a very hot bath. When I say hot, I mean HOT. I get the water temperature about 115F. I also add some homemade aroma bath salts. I get in the water and continue to add hot water.

I typically soak in this HOT water for about 15 minutes or until my body temperature (taken with a digital thermometer) reaches 103 to 103.5

I then drain the tub and sit on the edge of the tub and drink 1 liter of cold water. Then turn the shower on and rapdily cool down.

It is essential to "super hydrate" 1 hour prior to doing this heat treatment.

This heat treatment "sweats" toxins out of the body.

I have also been told by German friends that by raising the body temperature rapidly like this, it actually fools the body into thinking it has a fever and kicks the immune system into high gear.

Use common sence if you try this and begin slowly. If you feel faint or light-headed, get out of the water.

I can say that I have had no illnesses for the last 2 1/2 years. I used to get ill at least twice a year.

SOmething to consider.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

Well, this is my first year to get pneumonia. I started with asthma and got bronchitis from my hubby. He was too ill to take care of his mother, who had just gotten out of the hospital because she'd had pneumonia. 

I had to go over and take care of her (I was sicker than hubby, but he's totally worthless when he gets sick) and I ended up getting pneumonia from her. I was one sick kid! I was at the doctor's office three or four times and the ER on a Saturday night.....its been a month and a half and I think I've finally kicked the asthma...sigh. I'm searching the internet for alternatives to help kick the asthma and I found a good article on mullein. 

Now, all I have to do is ask my hubby to quit killing the mullein, growing on the place!

When I was at the chiropractor I told him my about my asthma and he did an accupuncture treatment on me; a few days later I stopped having problems with the pressure deep in my throat....dont' know if is was because of the accupuncture treatment or not, but I don't care how it went away....now I can sleep at night and now worry if I won't wake up....


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Mullien tea (hot is best) is a great thing for asthama OR bronchitis. It litterally grown all over this country. It's appearance is only slightly different from area to area. It is a biennial, meaning it only lasts 2 yrs from seedling to flowering and death. The first year... Its best to gather only 1/2 to 1/3rd the leaves off the plant at a time. (Leaves are the process by which most plants keep their needed nutrition coming in). The 2nd year collect the same until it flowers, then collect all as the flowering ends and seeds are produced. It wont grow in that area again for a long time unless you disturb the earth around where it was with a shovel. Then it will come back.

Here in Tn it grows wild along the roadsides and rock ledges so I have PRETTY much a constant supply. I use a handful of crushed dry leaves to a qt of water.Take 3 or 4 cups of tea a day for 3 week intervals then stop for 3 weeks and restart (to use as an asthma prevention). You can add sugar, honey and even mint if you prefer a better flavor. You can dry the leaves by just hanging them up on skewers, or tied in bunches (takes longer to dry if in bunches) in your kitchen or anywhere out of direct sun, until crackly and store in large jars in a darkenned area.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

Here is a 'home remedy' recipe I just came across, called "Lung Fever' Salve - Amish Recipe
12 oz unsalted lard
2 oz. camphor
3 oz. beeswax
3 oz rosin (powdered)

Heat the above in a double boiler. Take off heat, then add:
2 teaspoons raw linseed oil
20 ml. turpentine
Bottle up; used for colds and pneumonia; rub on chest and back. Will store for years.

Wooooo I bet that smells strong!!! Don't ask me where to buy those ingredients, I don't have a clue....


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

An whole apple a day really does work.When sick apple juice'NOT FROM CONCENTRATE'.

Hydrogen peroxide works for all kinds of things.Cures gum desease dead in its tracks in just a few weeks too.Bad teeth can cause all kinds of infections in the body.

I use it in m ears,nose and brush teeth with it once a week.Be careful not to choke,it bubbles a lot so do it slowly.

Coffee is good to open the lungs.So is lemons'local honey' and vodka,but you don't drink.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Be a little careful to use peroxide sparingly. It kills the good bacteria with the bad and can cause all kinds of problems as a result


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Centraltn said:


> Be a little careful to use peroxide sparingly. It kills the good bacteria with the bad and can cause all kinds of problems as a result


 Good point.That why we only use it once a wk or less .Baking soda we use everyday.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Drink Wheatgrass juice everyday, clear your sinuses with a neti pot everday, and use Yoga breathing techniques everyday.

1. Wheatgrass: 
Benefits Of Wheatgrass Juice, Wheat Grass Benefits
Wheat Grass Powder | Triticum aestivum | Wheatgrass Powder | Bulk Herbs

2. Neti Pot: You can purchase at any drug store
Do Neti Pots Really Work?

3: Yoga breathing:
Breathing Exercises

I have suffered with allergy's and asthma and these have helped me.


----------



## Nexquietus (Jun 29, 2011)

Keep well hydrated and when you start to get sick, even if with the sniffles, hit the Mucinex. get the "Maximum Strength" stuff and stack it deep. It thins all your secretions. Both your nose and lungs will be noticably different. The MOST IMPORTANT thing to do in conjunction to taking it is to drink lots of fluids. That's what allows the secretions to thin. Thin secretions are flowing secretions. When they stagnate that's when the problems start. 

Also, a HUGE +1 to the incentive speriometer thing. 

Remember, the body is a system, you can't fight off anything if you aren't taking care of the whole thing.

jim


----------

